# New Fifth Wheels



## db-outbackin (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm looking to purchase either a 30 FRK-s or a 28 FRL-S fifth wheel and would like some comments good or bad.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome! The other users are few on these new units. Someone will eventually chime in!


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers action We have the 29fbhs and love it! We had looked at many other fifth wheels before we saw the Outback, and once we saw it the decision was made! We opted for the bunks for the kids but also liked the other floorplans. I will put a couple of links to topics for problems with the 5'ers. Not to scare you, but you may want to discuss these issues with the dealer before you purchase.

click here.

click here.

Good luck with your search!

David.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

db-outbackin said:


> I'm looking to purchase either a 30 FRK-s or a 28 FRL-S fifth wheel and would like some comments good or bad.
> [snapback]25802[/snapback]​


We have the 28F RL-S, and are very happy with it. They did not have the 30F RK-S when we bought ours, or we may have given it some consideration. The one complaint I have about ours is that it's very difficiult to get to the door if someone is sleeping in the sofa bed ... it folds out very close to the kitchen sink peninsula. This isn't just an Outback thing - several manufacturers have similar floor plans with the same issue.

I haven't been in the RK model, but from the pictures I've seen, I can't tell if it will have the same issue. It looks like the Outback web site finally added the floor plan for this model. Looking at that, it may not be an issue.

Regardless, we find it only a minor inconvenience, and otherwise are very happy with our Outback 5er.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Great looking picture in your sig, RLW7302

We have the exact same color, and body style GMC. We haven't taken delivery of our 5th yet (still in winter storage) But I can't stop looking at your picture, while I wait for spring thaw so we can start camping.

sorry for the hijack, back to the original question. . .I wonder if the 30 RK allows you access to the fridge without the slider out???

Might be a little inconvienent to have to put the slider out to load or unload the fridge for trips.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I have the 28FRL-S. Its a great florplan for us as its just my wife and I and two dogs. Once the grandkid start going with us, we'll use the foldout couch. Assomeone already pointed out, not a lot of room to negotiate around when its folded out. Since this isn't a routine situation, I think we can live with it and if we get to the point where we have the grandkids with us a lot (I hope), then we'll look at moving to a unit with a bunk setup.
The 28F has more than enough storage space for us.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

New Outback floor plan pics

Here are some really nice qualitypics of the new Sydney fiver floor plan with the rear kitchen.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Where did you say this hotel was located again?

Man, that's camping! I think.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Whoooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaa! NIce rig!

BBB, I agree..........that's camping.

Mark


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I hadn't caught the price! $35,544!

Seems like that's pushing the envelope for an Outback!

(Why only 6 gallons hot water - you'd think they'd step up a notch.)


----------



## ghosst (Apr 19, 2005)

we just picked up our new 30frks on friday.. wow what a lot of room in here .. we opted for the free standing dinette. 4 nice chairs and big table .. lots of room to pass when slide is in ,,fridge is openable when slide is in also.. great to be able to camp in style..rear kitchen leaves lots of cupboard space and lots of work room to prepare stuff..


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

action We love our 28f-rls we have had other 5th wheels and like this one the best. The only problem that I don't like is that when the slide is in you have no room for the one chair. It has to sit on top of the other chair when going down the road. We can use all things as we travel without putting out the slide but there are only my DW and I + 2 dogs Ken


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

"The only problem that I don't like is that when the slide is in you have no room for the one chair. It has to sit on top of the other chair when going down the road. We can use all things as we travel without putting out the slide but there are only my DW and I + 2 dogs Ken







"

Ken,
We took one chair out and use the space by the door for a coat tree and dog dishes now. When we fold up to travel, coat tree goes on sofa (held in by the straps meant for the chairs) and the remaining chair gets moved over by door.
Bob


----------



## ghosst (Apr 19, 2005)

our setup is kinda close also if we pull out the couch bed .. we have two chairs by the window in the living room area plus the pull out couch. we could move the chairs to the kitchen area if company stayed but i think we would have enough room.. we would put up with the little bit of hassle just to be able to camp woohoo sunny


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

db-outbackin said:


> I'm looking to purchase either a 30 FRK-s or a 28 FRL-S fifth wheel and would like some comments good or bad.
> [snapback]25802[/snapback]​


WE just bought the 30frk-s and really like the open floor plan. The slide area really opens up the trailer and along with the white finish inside it has the feel of a much larger unit. I can't wait to use the thing.


----------



## RAK (Aug 11, 2005)

db-outbackin said:


> I'm looking to purchase either a 30 FRK-s or a 28 FRL-S fifth wheel and would like some comments good or bad.
> [snapback]25802[/snapback]​


We got out 30FRKS the 5th of May. We love it and have been camping in it the last two months. However; we have encountered one problem with the unit. That problem being that the roof is delaminating and is now being replace under warrenty. We had to bring it to the factory to get Keystone to replace it because they did not beleive the local dealer. This ment that I had to pull the unit 650 miles instead of 50 miles to the local dealer. At this time I am not real happy with Keystone but we do love the camper.
I am going to ask Keystone to pay for the gas used to get the unit to the factory.
Would I buy another Outback? The answer is yes.
Have a geat day.
RAK


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

You have GOT to be kidding! Good digital pictures, maybe even live video was not enough?

Randy


----------



## RAK (Aug 11, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> You have GOT to be kidding! Good digital pictures, maybe even live video was not enough?
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]49052[/snapback]​


The dealer took all kinds of digital pictures and sent them in. All Keystone would ok was for them to pull back the first two feet of the roof and reglue it. This would not have solved the problem. After getting to the level above the warrenty people at Kaystone I was able to get them to send me to Fox RV in Middleberry, who does overflow work for Keystone. The people at Fox RV told Keystone that the roof needed to be replaced and Kaystone did not question them. The roof is at this time being replaced. I am going to try to get Keystone to reemburse me for the cost of the trip up to Middleberry,IN from Kansas City Area.

RAK


----------

